# Hello from San Antonio, Texas!



## oceanic714 (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi all!

I've been on and off of these forums for a couple of years now, love the wealth of knowledge and experience everyone brings. I perform on the weekends in Texas (dueling pianos) and casually compose/arrange whenever I can. Most of my formal background is in low brass, specifically trombone. Just wanted to drop in and thank everyone for being so cool and helpful here!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi there. Nice of you to stop by! Welcome here.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2021)

Good thing you took 714 instead of 815.


----------



## oceanic714 (Jun 30, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Good thing you took 714 instead of 815.


Ha! Glad you caught the reference. Michael Giachinno's contributions to that show are half the reason why it's my all time favorite series.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 30, 2021)

welcome


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 30, 2021)

Hellllow, San Antonio
Good to have you with us


oceanic714 said:


> Hi all! . . .
> I perform on the weekends in Texas (dueling pianos)


Is your set-up anything like _The Fabulous Baker Boys_?


----------



## gallantknight (Jun 30, 2021)

Welcome! Do you have any recordings of your dueling piano performances online?

By the way, I'm just up the road in Austin


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jun 30, 2021)

Another Austinite here ...


----------



## oceanic714 (Jun 30, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Hellllow, San Antonio
> Good to have you with us
> 
> Is your set-up anything like _The Fabulous Baker Boys_?


It's nearly identical, that movie might as well be a documentary on my life.


gallantknight said:


> Welcome! Do you have any recordings of your dueling piano performances online?
> 
> By the way, I'm just up the road in Austin


Unfortunately there isn't anything online. I worked for a dueling piano company in downtown SA for a while but they never threw anything on Youtube or social media. Austin has a great music scene, jealous of you!


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 1, 2021)

oceanic714 said:


> It's nearly identical, that movie might as well be a documentary on my life.


Now that's interesting
. . . and please tell Michelle Pfeiffer that I said hey


----------

